
‘tipping’ controversy in China highlights gap in Apple’s cultural understanding - ramshanker
https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/14/in-app-tipping-donations-china-opinion/
======
mtgx
You say "cultural difference," I say stupid policy on Apple's part to tax
tipping.

